# Guide to overclocking



## Batistabomb (Sep 6, 2007)

These threads provide the most indepth info on the subject of how to overclock. Suggested reading for all newbies BEFORE you post a question.

Tin Canary's guide to high fsb on AMD systems

redfallon's guide to high fsb on 800fsb P4 systems

deeppow's excellent overview of overclocking in general and AMD specifics

A64 Memory Dividers

The definitive A64 DFI Overclocking Guide


----------



## entrana (Sep 6, 2007)

how bout giving clues on overclocking my p4 524 ht
that has i think 533mhz fsb


----------



## Vivek788 (Sep 24, 2007)

nice info in the links


----------



## mavihs (Sep 25, 2007)

nice . & thanx


----------

